# Steering Issue anybody else?



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Just checking in. Our TD just turned 19k miles and It is starting to act up like the TSB for some of the older cruzes. When you drive down the road its like the car doesn't notice a steering input then its like Oh **** you moved the wheel I better catch up. I was just inquiring if anybody else has had anything similar. Our 12 ECO had this and they replaced the steering box. This was great until know. I thought I read its a different steering setup, or maybe its just tuned differently. Thanks for any help.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've noticed something with my steering that developed probably over the last 10-15K miles. When I am on the highway and drive a few seconds without giving any steering input, then make a small correction, it will "catch" for a split second. It's sort of subtle but noticable. I researched it on this forum and came to the conclusion that "they all do it". I just got used to it as a characteristic of the car. It hasn't changed since it first appeared. 

Yours sounds a little different - almost as if you have some play in your steering?


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

I had my 2012 Cruze 1.4 with 20,000 miles back to the dealer twice for the same problem. The first time they replaced the steering gear motor and rack. The second time they could not find anything wrong and found the steering to be "normal." 

What are the chances I got a second defective steering component? I have to go along with diesel's conclusion, "they all do that." I suppose this is just a poorly designed electronic steering system and most people won't ever notice the sticking/notchy feeling.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

I'd say its very common, We had a 13 ECO bought back from us because of some issues including this steering issue. They did replace a steering gear. Which fixed the issue, but there were some others they were unable and purchased the car back. The diesel has been pretty good so far. We just hit 18k miles and the notchy feeling has come back like the first car. I will definitely say its not supposed to do that but GM can't figure out how to get them to stop doing it. Going back to the dealer tomorrow and will have them replace the steering gear again. Hopefully this resolves it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Please keep us posted. Do you know if the steering gear shows visible signs of wear in these cases?


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Im not sure. I know my 13 Eco had .2 miles on it and it did the same thing that was happening now. I think they said something about tolerances, and poor quality control. If you search the forum. There are over 300 Threads with steering issues. I was hoping they fixed the issue and I had heard that the diesel's steering was tuned differently but I guess its an electronic tune. IIRC the issue is how the system reads or does not read the electronic signal from the steering wheel. Which it kind of forgets it needs to do something for a moment which then catches up giving us the impression of the notch or lack of input feeling. If that makes sense.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ems2158 said:


> I had my 2012 Cruze 1.4 with 20,000 miles back to the dealer twice for the same problem. The first time they replaced the steering gear motor and rack. The second time they could not find anything wrong and found the steering to be "normal."
> 
> What are the chances I got a second defective steering component? I have to go along with diesel's conclusion, "they all do that." I suppose this is just a poorly designed electronic steering system and most people won't ever notice the sticking/notchy feeling.


Yup, mines back too despite a software reflash and steering rack replacement. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

rescueswimmer said:


> IIRC the issue is how the system reads or does not read the electronic signal from the steering wheel. Which it kind of forgets it needs to do something for a moment which then catches up giving us the impression of the notch or lack of input feeling. If that makes sense.


This is a good way of explaining it. It's like a processing delay. Which brings me to the switch to turn the bright lights off....


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

diesel said:


> This is a good way of explaining it. It's like a processing delay. Which brings me to the switch to turn the bright lights off....


I found a solution! I just keep constantly moving the steering wheel a couple of degrees right then left. The steering does not get that dead spot feeling because of the constant movement. Makes the wife sick, though. She'll get over it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ems2158 said:


> I found a solution! I just keep constantly moving the steering wheel a couple of degrees right then left. The steering does not get that dead spot feeling because of the constant movement. Makes the wife sick, though. She'll get over it.


Unfortunately probably in your car. :throwup:


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rescueswimmer, 

I will look forward to your update once you return from the dealership. If you need us to reach out to them on your behalf, please do not hesitate to reach out. 

Erica Tiffany 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

I noticed this issue as well. It's quite annoying. The steering wheel will seem to stick and then I give it done more force and it feels like there was a notch holding the wheel in place. It started at around 7k miles for me. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I noticed this too and thought I was crazy. I'm definitely bringing it up to my dealer. This started around 8000km going on 14000km now. It only happened a couple times before and now it is getting worse. Now it is a daily occurrence.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think the odds are that it's software related.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

diesel said:


> I think the odds are that it's software related.


I would completely agree, and it seems unnecessary to replace the whole rack. I wonder if a complete computer reset would wake it back up again...


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I would completely agree, and it seems unnecessary to replace the whole rack. I wonder if a complete computer reset would wake it back up again...
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I've been coping with this steering glitch for about a year and had the steering rack replaced. The steering behaved normally for about 6 months after the rack and motor was replaced. The sticking feeling has returned during the past month. I noticed that it does not happen when the car is cold. It starts acting up when the car has been driven for about an hour. 

I don't think this is a software issue since it seems to be related to the temperature of the steering components. There may be something breaking down in the electric motor that provides the steering boost or a problem with a sensor in the steering system.

Whatever the case, I filed a complaint with the NHTSA. If enough Cruze owners do this, maybe it will get the attention of the GM engineers and they'll put extra effort toward a fix.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ems2158 said:


> I've been coping with this steering glitch for about a year and had the steering rack replaced. The steering behaved normally for about 6 months after the rack and motor was replaced. The sticking feeling has returned during the past month. I noticed that it does not happen when the car is cold. It starts acting up when the car has been driven for about an hour.
> 
> I don't think this is a software issue since it seems to be related to the temperature of the steering components. There may be something breaking down in the electric motor that provides the steering boost or a problem with a sensor in the steering system.
> 
> Whatever the case, I filed a complaint with the NHTSA. If enough Cruze owners do this, maybe it will get the attention of the GM engineers and they'll put extra effort toward a fix.


That certainly couldn't hurt. What did you say in your complaint?


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Mine has the same symptoms. I've been hesitant to bring it back since there doesn't seem to be an actual fix for it. I'll wait until GM determines the root cause since most times bringing your car to the dealer will result in something else being broken or damaged.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi ems2158,

I'm sorry to read about your Cruze issue. If you want to open a Service Request with GM to document this issue feel free to send us a PM. We can open an SR for you. We can also call your dealership and work with them to help find a resolution for this issue. I look forward to hearing from you. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

diesel said:


> That certainly couldn't hurt. What did you say in your complaint?


It only took a few minutes to file a complaint about this steering problem with the NHTSA. All you need is the Vehicle identification number (VIN). I described the problem exactly like numerous others have on this forum. Driving at speeds in the 40 to 65 mph range on a straight road, if there is no steering adjustment for a few seconds, the steering seems to stick/bind and requires additional effort to make a steering correction.


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

Mine does this same thing sometimes. It's not real noticeable so hopefully it doesn't get any worse.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Yup, mines back too despite a software reflash and steering rack replacement.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I finally joined the fun. Found this out when trying to turn with 1 hand and downshift on turnpike. No way could I reduplicate it nor would the dealer as we are not close enough to jump on the onramp. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I've submitted a NHTSA complaint as well. I thought it was corrected the first time, but now that it's back, this is clearly a problem that needs to be addressed with a real fix before my car goes out of warranty.

If you can spare a few minutes, a large number of complaints about this issue could make them launch an investigation against Chevrolet for this, and result in them finding an actual fix for the issue.

BTW, I've moved this to "service issues" instead of the diesel section to garner a little more attention...this applies to pretty much all Cruze models across the board and there have been several other threads about it as well.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello all, 

If you would like for me to reach out to your dealership on your behalf, please send me a private message. Be sure to include your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Erica,

I will be PM'ing you. Dealer said unable to duplicate, but took down some more information and said would continue to look at. Just in case this goes south we can have the ball going in the right direction. I know your here to help. but whats up with GM not acknowledging this issue. I mean there is 300 plus pages on this forum from 2011-2014 cruzes all with the same issue that either gets fixed only to manifest many thousands of miles later, or the dealers treating us like we don't know what is going on.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

rescueswimmer said:


> Erica,
> 
> I will be PM'ing you. Dealer said unable to duplicate, but took down some more information and said would continue to look at. Just in case this goes south we can have the ball going in the right direction. I know your here to help. but whats up with GM not acknowledging this issue. I mean there is 300 plus pages on this forum from 2011-2014 cruzes all with the same issue that either gets fixed only to manifest many thousands of miles later, or the dealers treating us like we don't know what is going on.


GM Technical Assistance (which, if the dealers would bother to call, would inform them of the issue) is well aware of this issue, on the other hand...I just don't know why they haven't released a TSB or official fix for it by now, especially in 2014 models rolling off the line...


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

@J My dealership said they had contacted their tech rep and they said they had 0 complaints or issues with the 14's and they only heard of 1 in the 13 model years which was my car. So not sure what is going on. Its just a shame they wont acknowledge it. Do you have any reference material for the tech center knowing of this issue.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

rescueswimmer said:


> @J My dealership said they had contacted their tech rep and they said they had 0 complaints or issues with the 14's and they only heard of 1 in the 13 model years which was my car. So not sure what is going on. Its just a shame they wont acknowledge it. Do you have any reference material for the tech center knowing of this issue.


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...ering-wheel-notchy-highway-speed-driving.html

See post #28 as well.


----------



## hydrasport (Jul 15, 2012)

I just started a new post on this same issue. Today I was told that my car is the only one doing this as the GM tech rep has never heard of this problem. My complaint is actually more along the lines of "We have never heard of this problem". Same response that we all received when the brake booster micro switch was causing problems and the dealer/tech rep had never heard of the problem.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Well my car just went out of warranty so if there is a recall, I will get it done, otherwise I will just live with it.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Got the car back from the dealer stating they could not duplicate the problem. This is annoying as all ****. I understand you can't take the customers word fro every issue they have, or you would just change parts out for no reason some times. The lack of communication of GM with their dealers is frustrating. I have PM'd the GM rep here. Hopefully they can help. I even brought up this forum and the issue being over 300 posts long from over 100 and some different cruze owners. Granted the sample size is small compared to the number of cruzes sold. They should at-least be able to say yep sounds like a small issue, and take care of the customers who have done their homework and are looking to get an issue rectified. The problem is that the techs etc. Don't drive these cars everyday and know the insides and out of the car. You drive your car everyday. You know when something is not right, that had not been there for the first 18k miles then appears. It is so frustrating. GM make this right.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

rescueswimmer said:


> @J My dealership said they had contacted their tech rep and they said they had 0 complaints or issues with the 14's and they only heard of 1 in the 13 model years which was my car. So not sure what is going on. Its just a shame they wont acknowledge it. Do you have any reference material for the tech center knowing of this issue.



If there is no PI for it that dealer won't touch it. Had the same issue with rock chips behind the doors on a month old 13 Cruze and I gave them the 11-12 Cruze rock chip PI. Best bet is the gov complaint for now. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi ems2158,
> 
> I'm sorry to read about your Cruze issue. If you want to open a Service Request with GM to document this issue feel free to send us a PM. We can open an SR for you. We can also call your dealership and work with them to help find a resolution for this issue. I look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> ...


I would suggest contacting GM every time you see a Thread like this. Social Media should also be a way for you to tell GM of issues many owners are seeing before it becomes an even bigger issue. Maybe this would speed up a fix and a TSB or recall being issued.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rescueswimmer said:


> Erica,
> 
> I will be PM'ing you. Dealer said unable to duplicate, but took down some more information and said would continue to look at. Just in case this goes south we can have the ball going in the right direction. I know your here to help. but whats up with GM not acknowledging this issue. I mean there is 300 plus pages on this forum from 2011-2014 cruzes all with the same issue that either gets fixed only to manifest many thousands of miles later, or the dealers treating us like we don't know what is going on.


Hey rescueswimmer,

We have received your PM and you can look forward to hearing back from us shortly. 

Sincerely, 

Jonathan A. (Assisting Erica)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

rescueswimmer said:


> Granted the sample size is small compared to the number of cruzes sold. They should at-least be able to say yep sounds like a small issue, and take care of the customers who have done their homework and are looking to get an issue rectified.


Sample size is small but the percentage of owners on this forum that have experience this is large I'm sure. And that percentage could origami be correlated over to all Cruze owners. This is obviously not an isolated issue. But there are probably lots of people out there that have experienced this once on a long drive, but then don't feel it again for a while and forget about it. 

I've only felt this problem on my car when on a long highway drive. So that would explain why dealers won't be able to duplicate the issue. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Has any check been done to see if this problem is winter related when it first starts? I feel lucky that the Aussie diesel missed out on the electric steering as mine feel great all the time.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It tends to happen more in warmer weather, but it can occur at any speed and in any temperature.


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

Anyone know, does GM use a torque sensor and a steering wheel angle sensor on the steering shaft of the cruze?


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Sounds to me, like the software is going in sleep mode... Maybe the programmer set it up as .5 seconds, instead of 500 seconds. Does anyone know what the underlying software is on the Cruze? Is it "cough" Windows, Linux, DOS, Mac, or something no one really know, except a few people in lab coats walking around at GM..


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

newsguy99 said:


> Sounds to me, like the software is going in sleep mode... Maybe the programmer set it up as .5 seconds, instead of 500 seconds. Does anyone know what the underlying software is on the Cruze? Is it "cough" Windows, Linux, DOS, Mac, or something no one really know, except a few people in lab coats walking around at GM..


None of those. The only true possibility would be some Unix spinoff, but even that's a slim chance. It's not rocket science to write your own operating system, they probably whipped up their own like everyone else.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

newsguy99 said:


> Sounds to me, like the software is going in sleep mode... Maybe the programmer set it up as .5 seconds, instead of 500 seconds. Does anyone know what the underlying software is on the Cruze? Is it "cough" Windows, Linux, DOS, Mac, or something no one really know, except a few people in lab coats walking around at GM..


From what I've read, the firmware in the GM vehicles is all inhouse - GMa architecture. How well tested is it? Don't know, but I'd expect it's not as well wrung out as something the big software companies would release. I'd also bet on some sort of "time out" situation. When there is no input for a period of time, most OSs will continue to lower the priority level of a peripheral and then restore it when that device generates input. It reduces the work load on the OS trying to keep polling a device that isn't generating input. Remember, a half second is an eternity to a CPU.


----------



## Cruzin304 (Dec 2, 2012)

diesel said:


> I've noticed something with my steering that developed probably over the last 10-15K miles. When I am on the highway and drive a few seconds without giving any steering input, then make a small correction, it will "catch" for a split second. It's sort of subtle but noticable. I researched it on this forum and came to the conclusion that "they all do it". I just got used to it as a characteristic of the car. It hasn't changed since it first appeared.
> 
> Yours sounds a little different - almost as if you have some play in your steering?


Mine was doing the same thing take it to the dealer there's something they have to adjust it takes like 20mins


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

It seems only to do it when the wheel is closer to top dead center than making more aggressive turns. Definetly does it when the car is warmer. I have only been able to duplicate the problem 2 or 3 times. It seems to happen after the car has been running for about 45 minutes or longer.


----------



## djs (Dec 31, 2013)

what did they adjust?


----------



## bad455 (Aug 20, 2013)

yep mines been doing it since about 3k miles.1st timeto the dealer with tech ride along couldnt duplicate weather was about -20.As soon as it warmed up started again like clock work.Took back to dealer the duplicated the problem,said the would order a new power steering motor,no eta on the fix.Also looked at the air leak on my drivers door.they seemed to have fixed the fluttering noise on the drivers rear by replacing the 1/4 glass.Had to drive the car on a 300 mile trip with the steering acting up on icy roads what a nightmare.Couldnt tell if car was sliding in ice or not everytime you make a small adjustment.air leak so bad you couldnt keep the ice off the inside of the drivers side windows at highway speed.All other windows ok.As soon as the 2014 malibus hit the the lot Im going to see if I can get out of the car without taking a beating.


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

bad455 said:


> yep mines been doing it since about 3k miles.1st timeto the dealer with tech ride along couldnt duplicate weather was about -20.As soon as it warmed up started again like clock work.Took back to dealer the duplicated the problem,said the would order a new power steering motor,no eta on the fix.Also looked at the air leak on my drivers door.they seemed to have fixed the fluttering noise on the drivers rear by replacing the 1/4 glass.Had to drive the car on a 300 mile trip with the steering acting up on icy roads what a nightmare.Couldnt tell if car was sliding in ice or not everytime you make a small adjustment.air leak so bad you couldnt keep the ice off the inside of the drivers side windows at highway speed.All other windows ok.As soon as the 2014 malibus hit the the lot Im going to see if I can get out of the car without taking a beating.


WAS having the same steering problem you and numerous others have reported. It is totally gone now. Found a dealer open today and traded for a new car from another manufacturer. I hate people who come here to brag about how superior their new car is compared to the Cruze. I won't even mention what make/model it is. I put out $5,800 for a new 2014. The new car was equipped the same and the same size. My Cruze was a 2012 with 21,000 miles. At the moment, I'm feeling I made the right decision. We had a lot of ice and snow around here the last couple of weeks. As you said, "driving on slick roads was a nightmare." I didn't feel like dealing with the car and the dealer that acted like I was imagining the problem.

Bye to the great people here!


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Why not mention the new car?


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Fine quality rack we have in this car. I am on my second cruze with the same issue.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

And still nobody knows where they are made?


----------



## bad455 (Aug 20, 2013)

just got mine back from the dealer friday.So far so good.They replaced the steering rack.Trying to learn how to drive the car again,got so used to the bad steering.On a side note my loaner car was a 2014 malibu 4cylinder with stop start technoligy.What a turd that is.Makes the cruze diesel feel like a ls6 454.Had a nice highway ride though.


----------



## hydrasport (Jul 15, 2012)

At least some one got their car fixed. Most dealers give the same response, can't duplicate the issue, can't fix it. I hope this issue doesn't take as long for GM to recognize and correct as the brake recall.


----------



## peejoe (Dec 21, 2013)

I like the car and I like to drive fast sometimes. when I do, this car seems to sway from side to side..... I was blaming it on the snow tires and maybe the pressure is low in the tires... nope... thts not it... should I take it in? 60k?? 2011 1.4..... this sounds like an issue that they would already know about!!


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Maybe your sway bar end links are bad. Have always been a weak link in GM cars. If you replace them buy Moog


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

I just joined the bad steering club. If anyone has had a successful repair that actually lasted, please share it with the rest of us!


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Well I took my car in and they said. They could not duplicate the issue. Customer care on the forum said they would help. I figured with the 100's of pages of people complaining aabout the issue etc they would be able to get it resolved. Instead I got the dealer said they could not duplicate the problem and if you want they would get the area rep involved. I just got back from a 600 mile trip and after the car gets hot maybe and hour or 2 into the trip the problem came back and proceeded to do it for the rest of the trip. I'm going to run it until it get real hot and take it straight in. Then I'll see what they say then.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Trick is, they have to road test it, at speed, on the highway, in a relatively straight stretch of road.

Therefore, they will never duplicate it because nobody will take a long enouph road test......time is money.
Untill G.M. decides to change there "must duplicate before addressing" policy, the odds of this getting resolved are somewhat hopeless IMHO.

For now, until it can be easily duplicated, owners, sadly, appear to be stuck.

Rob


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I may sound like a broken record (you remember those things?), but if everyone that had this problem (or any other "can't replicate at the dealer problem") would spend some time on NHTSA's customer complaint pages to document them, things might get resolved a bit faster. 

Vehicle Owners | Safercar -- National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA)


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Isn't it about time for a merge of all the steering issue threads into one sticky?


----------



## bill496 (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a 2013 Cruze 1LT-RS. The steering on it is doing the same as all these others. I have about 16,000 K on it now. I noticed it when I made a trip to Fl. from Tx.
It's just annoying to have the wheel stick like it does when your going down the road and correct a little bit. I'am going to talk to my dealer about it.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Problem at this time is, if you can get a rack replaced, what got fixed?
You see, they are just putting the same part in that was originally installed......no upgrade, no redesigned sensor, no nuthin....just a new part that may or may not fail (I guess fail is the right term) or develop the 'hitch' down the road.
It isn't dangerous because it never locks up.....just rather annoying.......so, it'll likely never be a recall.....that is for safety only.

Those that have had a rack replacement say the problem is gone, but, many have had it return at about the same mileage as the first failure.
Since the concern is evidently within the rack itself it is clear there is no software issue.

Untill G.M. indicates a sub component has been upgraded, this will be never ending IMO.
For now, they'll replace those that the owner whines loud enouph over and hope the car runs out of warranty before the next one fails.

Mine does it...sometimes....there is no real pattern....sometimes minutes, sometimes hours after first startout.
It has done it on hot summer days and cold winter nights.....100f down to -10f......no pattern.
Sometimes it wont bind for a few weeks, then do it every day, every time I start it.

My dealer says he'll be happy to exchange it....but why....so we can do it again in two years?

NHTSA is a good idea but again, they only persue safety issues and to be truthful, we all know it steers fine.....just forgets to assist.

My suspicion?.....there is a sensor that surrounds the input shaft (steering wheel side) and that sensor is not responding to shaft input.....at times.
Might be a poor part electrically or poor part mechanically.....I don't know.....but I see no point in changing anything till someone in corporate tells me 'We corrected it'

Rob


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

My dealer (Guaranty, Santa Ana, CA) contacted the regional office and got a new rack-and-pinion assembly for this issue in my Cruze. that was around 13,000 miles or so ago (now at 24,000), with no recurrence since. Problem first occurred at around 6,000. Might have helped that my dealer is right next to a freeway, so getting a straight stretch at 60+ mph doesn't take them long. Problem occurred after warm up of around 15-20 min.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

My Cobalt had multiple steering issues. I had the steering rack replaced once, the intermediate shaft 3 times. GM rolls the dice and replaces the part with the same part. I don't see the logic to this way of doing business. If a part is defective GM needs to make sure it is replaced with a non defective part.
It isn't a recall here and there that annoys customers, it's problems that are never fixed correctly and permanently the first time.
GM hasn't changed one iota. That's just sad. Should we hope that Barra is going to change this? I have my doubts


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

While I sort of agree that this "stiction" isn't a real safety issue at this point, I wonder when some "not so with it" driver encounters it in an urgent situation, panics, over corrects, and causes some real damage. I'm sure if I had the problem, I could learn to live with it, as any astute driver could, but I'm equally sure that if SWMBO experienced it, she'd be handing me the keys and refusing to drive it (been there, done that with the Ford).


----------



## whiful (Jul 7, 2011)

My “sleeping” steering problem seems to really act up on my commute home from work, and rarely on the way there. I drive 75 miles each way to work, 4 times a week, and the car sits about the same amount time between each trip.


I have also noticed that it seems to happen more often when I am using the cruise control. Not sure if this is a contributing factor or not. Would like to know if anyone else has noticed this?


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

I only have the steering "sticktion" issue when the ouside temp is mid 20's or above. So, not a problem recently. Have to wait for warmer weather to take it to the dealer.

But it is a potentially dangerous issue on snow; it makes the car unstable because I keep having to overcorrect to overcome the steering notchyness.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

whiful said:


> My “sleeping” steering problem seems to really act up on my commute home from work, and rarely on the way there. I drive 75 miles each way to work, 4 times a week, and the car sits about the same amount time between each trip.
> 
> 
> I have also noticed that it seems to happen more often when I am using the cruise control. Not sure if this is a contributing factor or not. Would like to know if anyone else has noticed this?


Whiful, 

I am sorry to hear you are having this concern. Have you been able to reach out to your Chevrolet dealership yet? 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care 



Blancmange said:


> I only have the steering "sticktion" issue when the ouside temp is mid 20's or above. So, not a problem recently. Have to wait for warmer weather to take it to the dealer.
> 
> But it is a potentially dangerous issue on snow; it makes the car unstable because I keep having to overcorrect to overcome the steering notchyness.


Blancmange, 

Please be sure to keep us posted. If you would like for us to reach out to your dealership on your behalf, please send us a private message. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

